# Is there anything I can do besides wait it out?



## looking4support (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello,
I have been married for 3 1/2 years. My H suffers from massive depression twice a year. Depending on how busy he is in his self operated business, these depression bouts can last 1 month to 3 months or even longer. During these depression bouts he has absolutely no physical interest in me at all. I can literally count the times we have made love in the last two years on two hands (and it doesn't even use all the fingers!). I tried to talk to him but he always says he's too stressed to talk about it and it sits on the "shelf" until I give up on it completely.

What I am looking for is ideas from spouses of someone with depression or someone with depression as to what I can do for him. Can I do anything for him? I sucks that I can't have anything and I mean ANYTHING from him in the bedroom for months upon end. It's really starting to effect my ability to be decent to him during his depression because I am soooo frustrated as well.

I don't know if there is a magic button I can push to break through the depression or if I just have to kick back and wait until it gets better and he is interested once more.

Please help if you can!


----------

